# But you are English, you must know them



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We've just had the Policia Local come to the door, asking if we know the owners of a house which was bought as a holiday home earlier this year by some English people (because they have gone home and left a gazebo and a swing seat up on their roof terrace and they are in imminent danger of blowing away in strong winds, and they'd been called by a Spanish neighbour who sent them to us because we're English!). We have spoken to the people once or twice but have no contact details for them nor, as the Policia asked for, a key to the property. Best we could do was to give them the name and number of the estate agent who, we think, sold them the property in the hope they will have the owners' contact details.

Do your Spanish neighbours think all British people automatically know each other?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> We've just had the Policia Local come to the door, asking if we know the owners of a house which was bought as a holiday home earlier this year by some English people (because they have gone home and left a gazebo and a swing seat up on their roof terrace and they are in imminent danger of blowing away in strong winds, and they'd been called by a Spanish neighbour who sent them to us because we're English!). We have spoken to the people once or twice but have no contact details for them nor, as the Policia asked for, a key to the property. Best we could do was to give them the name and number of the estate agent who, we think, sold them the property in the hope they will have the owners' contact details.
> 
> Do your Spanish neighbours think all British people automatically know each other?


Yes, they do! I am forever being told "You must know them, they are English!"


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> We've just had the Policia Local come to the door, asking if we know the owners of a house which was bought as a holiday home earlier this year by some English people (because they have gone home and left a gazebo and a swing seat up on their roof terrace and they are in imminent danger of blowing away in strong winds, and they'd been called by a Spanish neighbour who sent them to us because we're English!). We have spoken to the people once or twice but have no contact details for them nor, as the Policia asked for, a key to the property. Best we could do was to give them the name and number of the estate agent who, we think, sold them the property in the hope they will have the owners' contact details.
> 
> Do your Spanish neighbours think all British people automatically know each other?


Might be a coastal thing as never experienced it in our village but I suppose the Spanish people were just concerned as to what damage might be caused if these things came off the terrace and you can't blame them.Just shows what lovely caring people they are.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Do your Spanish neighbours think all British people automatically know each other?:D[/QUOTE said:


> No, all foreigners here are German,


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> We've just had the Policia Local come to the door, asking if we know the owners of a house which was bought as a holiday home earlier this year by some English people (because they have gone home and left a gazebo and a swing seat up on their roof terrace and they are in imminent danger of blowing away in strong winds, and they'd been called by a Spanish neighbour who sent them to us because we're English!). We have spoken to the people once or twice but have no contact details for them nor, as the Policia asked for, a key to the property. Best we could do was to give them the name and number of the estate agent who, we think, sold them the property in the hope they will have the owners' contact details.
> 
> Do your Spanish neighbours think all British people automatically know each other?


Yes the same here as they are just a few Brits so it follows that we all know each other, understandable I guess.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I had that happen to me a lot in America. 'Hey you guys are Brits? I got a friend in England name of Smith, you know him?'


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The morning after we arrived in Spain I took Azor for a run on the beach which was deserted apart from one solitary male figure who approached and greeted me with 'Mary! Long time no see!'
It was Rob, former Chief,Executive of the Council on which I was Group Leader over fifteen years ago. We hadn't seen each other for years. He has a house not far from here.
I also discovered that a fellow trades unionist I used to meet and chat with at TUC lives up the coast, not far áway. We've met up a few times.
Small world indeed..


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, I can see from my roof terrace that the gazebo and swing seat are no longer there, so hopefully either the estate agent did have a key or knew someone who did, or the Policia have got someone else to climb up there with their permission and take them down. Problem solved. The owners do seem a bit dizzy, my husband had to bang on the door one day because he was passing and noticed they'd left the keys in the front door, never a good idea.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

i get the same thing down here in sussex. "you must know him, he's from the north" i am a lancastrian originally. oh and by the way my name is smith


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I found out later on how the problem got resolved, when my husband came home from visiting a friend. He'd passed the house and found the Policia still in a quandary about what to do, so suggested they ask the next door neighbour if they could go through his house up to the roof terrace, from where they could climb over on to the next house's roof terrace and take the gazebo and swing seat down. "Ah, si!", they said, so that's what they did. My OH phoned the estate agent and asked her to get in touch with the owners and let them know what had happened so it wouldn't come as a surprise to them when they next visit. A bit of good old British common sense saved the day, but a pity the Policia couldn't think of that for themselves. Perhaps it wasn't covered on the course.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

smitty5668 said:


> i get the same thing down here in sussex. "you must know him, he's from the north" i am a lancastrian originally. oh and by the way *my name is smith*


 So it is *YOU* who is causing all the problems!


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> So it is *YOU* who is causing all the problems!


oh yes yes yes


----------

